# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Хулиганские страсти.

## Уралочка

*"ХУЛИГАНСКИЕ СТРАСТИ."*

 Это- мой самый любимый блок. Не представляете, сколько позитива, смеха, хорошего настроения получаешь во время этого конкурса. ХУЛИГАНЫ - - М.М.М.М.М как иногда не хватает женщинам их.
Ведь часто в жизни,  происходят интересные вещи.. Чем воспитаннее девушка, тем больше её тянет к хулиганам…Ведь барышни.. сначала заглядываются на весёлых и балагуров, а потом уже на умных и благородных…



В комплект входит музыкальное оформление, видео и подробное описание конкурса.

*Стоимость комплекта 1 400 рублей.*
 
*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

[img]http://*********net/6546030m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6550126m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/6551150m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6539886m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Tajussa

С новосельем, Ленусик! Надеюсь твой саквояж скоро станет пуууухленьким, не только от выложенных тобой фишек, но и от благодарностей тех, кого они заинтересуют!))) 
С разрешения Лены проводила "Хулиганские страсти". СПАСИБО ЕЩЕ 100....0 РАЗ!!! Сказать, что блок идет на УРА - ничего не сказать. Проверен мной в 5 разных компаниях, разных и по возрасту (от молодежи до пенсионного возраста) и по статусу (даже на празднике для слабослышаших)  - результат всегда отличный! Минимум реквизита, возможно полное его отсутствие, максисмум позитива и хорошего настроения!! Еще раз огромное спасибо, Ленусик!!!
Удачи!

----------


## Tajussa

> С разрешения Лены проводила "Хулиганские страсти".


Я не ошиблась, процитировав саму себя, ибо именно эта фраза вызвала поток писем ко мне в личку, с просьбой..... ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ ЭТИМ МОМЕНТОМ... Дабы отбить желание у тех жителей форума, кто пытался обращаться ко мне или еще попытается - я пишу здесь. НИКОГДА, НИ С КЕМ Я НЕ БУДУ ДАЖЕ ОБСУЖДАТЬ ВОПРОС - ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ ЛЕНИНЫМИ МОМЕНТАМИ, А УЖ ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ ДЕЛИТЬСЯ ИМИ. Для начала я просто предупреждаю, если еще такие просьбы повторятся - я буду называть людей поименно...
С уважением ко всем жителям форума!!!
Леночка, прости за флуд.
УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> НИКОГДА, НИ С КЕМ Я НЕ БУДУ ДАЖЕ ОБСУЖДАТЬ ВОПРОС - ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ ЛЕНИНЫМИ МОМЕНТАМИ, А УЖ ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ ДЕЛИТЬСЯ ИМИ. Для начала я просто предупреждаю, если еще такие просьбы повторятся - я буду называть людей поименно...


 Присоединяюсь к Тане!  Мне тоже поступают такие предложения. У меня есть некоторые Ленины вещи и я буду их проводить с разрешения хозяйки, и писать о них в отчётах. Но никому их не дам! Все вопросы по выставленным здесь вещам - только к Лене.

----------


## Dimona

Леночка соединила Богатырей и Хулиганские страсти, что то выбросила что то оставила, получилось новое видение, картинки. Прошло на выпускном супер, для блока Первая любовь...

Приходит первая любовь,
Когда тебе ещё 16;
Приходит первая любовь,
Когда нельзя ещё влюбляться.
Нельзя, по мненью строгих мам,
Но ты спроси у педсовета,
Во сколько лет свела с ума
Ромео, юная Джульетта.

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка соединила Богатырей и Хулиганские страсти, что то выбросила что то оставила, получилось новое видение, картинки. Прошло на выпускном супер, для блока Первая любовь...
> 
> Приходит первая любовь,
> Когда тебе ещё 16;
> Приходит первая любовь,
> Когда нельзя ещё влюбляться.
> Нельзя, по мненью строгих мам,
> Но ты спроси у педсовета,
> Во сколько лет свела с ума
> Ромео, юная Джульетта.


Лиля, умница!!!!! Рада за тебя!!! Мне бы в голову не пришло такое сделать!!! А это ведь же уже новый игровой блок!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Свестулька

Леночка, спешу отблагодарить тебя за хулиганов!!! В субботу пригласили меня на юбилей, к счастью как гостя. Сами приглашенные были высого статуса, поэтому я думала что их тяжело очень будет "завести". Начало вечера было шикарным, сама юбилярша нас старалась развлекать песнями и "застолками". И в середине вечера я поняла, что уже как-то невесело идет юбилей. Ну и не выдержала..хорошо флешка была с собой с твоими хулиганами!!! Посадила за аппаратуру диджея, взяла микрофон и понеслось!!! 
Все потные, но до того счастливые (насмеялись и натанцевались вволю) меня благодарили все гости и потом долго провожали. А сам заключительный танец я до того полюбила, что жду с нетерпением свадьбу, на которой их еще раз ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО проведу!!! Спасибо тебе огромное!!! Ты умничка!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, спешу отблагодарить тебя за хулиганов!!! В субботу пригласили меня на юбилей, к счастью как гостя. Сами приглашенные были высого статуса, поэтому я думала что их тяжело очень будет "завести". Начало вечера было шикарным, сама юбилярша нас старалась развлекать песнями и "застолками". И в середине вечера я поняла, что уже как-то невесело идет юбилей. Ну и не выдержала..хорошо флешка была с собой с твоими хулиганами!!! Посадила за аппаратуру диджея, взяла микрофон и понеслось!!! 
> Все потные, но до того счастливые (насмеялись и натанцевались вволю) меня благодарили все гости и потом долго провожали. А сам заключительный танец я до того полюбила, что жду с нетерпением свадьбу, на которой их еще раз ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО проведу!!! Спасибо тебе огромное!!! Ты умничка!!!


Светлана, спасибо, очень приятно.. "Богатыри" и "Хулиганы" это те блоки, без которых я сама уже жить не могу... впрочем как и остальных. :Tender:

----------


## Львовна

> "ХУЛИГАНСКИЕ СТРАСТИ."
> 
> Это- мой самый любимый блок. Не представляете, сколько позитива, смеха, хорошего настроения получаешь во время этого конкурса. ХУЛИГАНЫ - - М.М.М.М.М как иногда не хватает женщинам их.


Ленусь!!! Ещё раз спасибо за "Хулиганов"!!!!! Этот блок у меня теперь тоже самый любимый!!! Он так заводит людей-не передать словами!!! Народ настолько входит в образы, обратно не вытащить!!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте. Хотелось бы узнать про "Матрицу желаний" а можно её применить потом на другом мероприятии, кроме выпускного? У меня скоро ганстерская вечеринка, что ещё посоветуете из своих блоков?спасибо


Пишу здесь, что бы в личке не объяснять, так как часто задают такие вопросы. 
*Матрицу желаний* - очень легко можно будет провести на любом торжестве, переделав пару слов (кстати, скоро будет видео с этого блока, как раз адаптированного под свадьбу)
а по поводу ганстеров, можно приобрести *"Хулиганские страсти"* и...*"Богатыри"* легко переделываются.... Все блоки УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫ и использовать можно НА ЛЮБОМ мероприятии. (об этом уже писалось ранее) с уважением, Елена.

----------


## Курица

Дорогая Уралочка!!!
То, что я влюблена в твоих Богатырей, и ни одной свадьбы и ни одного юбилея уже ДАВНО без них не представляю, ты знаешь...
Но вот вчера на свадьбе я провела ещё и ХУЛИГАНСКИЕ СТРАСТИ...
ну что сказать...сама виновата... :Taunt:  Как пишет Львовна, 



> Он так заводит людей-не передать словами!!! Народ настолько входит в образы, обратно не вытащить!!!!


Мне тоже с большим трудом удалось вернуть "хулиганов" назад, на свадьбу...Так бы хулиганили и хулиганили.
Кстати, элементом костюма, превращающим нормальных молодых мужчин в хулиганов, у меня были ...очки. Да-да-эти самые-из магазина приколов. У Жениха-в виде сердец, у других-окуляры как рюмочки, как пивные бокалы, как футбольный мяч и с выпученными глазами :Yes4: 

Те из форумчан, у кого в арсенале ещё нет этих Лениных фишек, обращаюсь к вам! Они-как цитрамон,должны быть в вашем арсенале-от головной боли помогают вот так :Ok: То есть-как только действо начинает терять обороты,на 3-4 часе праздника, вы можете зарядить в вашу обойму эти "патроны", и они, выстрелив, предадут празднику новые силы.
Проверено на себе!
Спасибо,Леночка! :061:

----------


## Северяночка

Леночка! Вчера наконец то забрала фотки со свадьбы! Вот обещанные Хулиганы. Ещё раз огромное спасибо!!! Жалко, конечно, что нет видео, но в следующий раз обязательно сделаю!

Итак, это медсестричка:))
[img]http://*********net/6543982m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6538862m.jpg[/img]

пели очень хорошо!!
[img]http://*********net/6545006m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6542958m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6531694m.jpg[/img] 

Ну и Богиня, без сомнения!
[img]http://*********net/6532718m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Северяночка

Ну и ещё немного.
[img]http://*********net/6535790m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6536814m.jpg[/img] 
[img]http://*********net/6534766m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/6533742m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6524526m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

Юлечка, спасибо тебе за фото!!! Клёво!!! я очень рада, что моими блоками игровыми пользуются, что они нравятся Вам!!! Они действительно как палочка выручалочка на любом вечере :Yes4:  с уважением, Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Lara14

Леночка,спасибо за "Хулиганов", вчера на свадьбе похулиганили очень много.
Твори дальше, у тебя это здорово получается!

----------


## Светлая Лань

Леночка! Спасибо за "Хулиганов"! Сама балдею от этого игрового блока! Просто суперовский!!!! Все участники ( а я проводила уже на двух свадьбах и трех юбилеях) в полном восторге! Отличная работа!

----------


## Уралочка

Огромное спасибо за ваши слова!!! Я очень рада, что мои блоки нравятся и пользуются спросом :Tender:  с уважением, Елена :Tender:

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Леночка, спасибо огромное за номер! Просмотрела, все понравилось, на ближайшей свадьбе буду проводить! А завтра как кенгуру буду скакать по городу в поисках кепок для хулиганов :Grin:

----------


## Lara14

Леночка огромное спасибо за ХУЛИГАНОВ.
Хулиганю не первый день и  у меня  всё лучше получается!
Творческих Успехов!

----------


## КаТроф

ОБОЖАЮ Леночкиных хулиганов!!! Живо, динамично, весело, музыка просто идеальная!!!! Все с тонким подтекстом для понимающих и ржачно для людей попроще,    в целом просто ВЫСОКОПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНО!!!!!! В любой компани, для любого возраста всегда и везде просто на УРА!!!!!!!!

----------


## лиликож

Здравствуй, Уралочка! Докладываю: не зря мы мучались два дня и две ночи! Успела выучить твоих таках обаятельных хулиганов и провести , и зажечь, так , что парни стали мокрыми от хулиганских проделок! Девчата дефилировали бесподобно! Выход парней , девушек превращался в танцы! Но когда, и я еще стала танцевать с парнями, они совсем обалдели. А мне что ж, нисколько не трудно в хорошей компании то! Словом - спасибо, спасибо, спасибо! УМНИЦА! ЦУЛУЮ! Надеюсь , еще встретимся! Лилия.

----------


## Ася Грин

Лена! Спасибо Вам огромное за игровой блок "Хулиганские страсти". Супер!!! Я в полном восторге. Мне очень понравилось насколько здорово подобрана музыка в этом блоке, а гости на видео, просто нет слов, всем бы таких позитивных гостей на мероприятиях  :Smile3:  Думаю, что после такого блока гости такими и станут.

----------


## angela1122

Леночка доброго времени суток! Провела хулиганов на юбилее,  восторгу нет предела! Хулиганы рулят, как сказали мне отдыхающие! Девочки интересно, кто какие подводки использует для блока?  У меня юбиляр в детстве была той еще хулиганкой, с этого и начала, продолжила фразой, что рыбак рыбака видит издалека, так и наша именинница точно знает кто из присутствующих является хулиганом. Далее она назвала 5 хулиганов они вышли и ... понеслось!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка доброго времени суток! Провела хулиганов на юбилее,  восторгу нет предела! Хулиганы рулят, как сказали мне отдыхающие! Девочки интересно, кто какие подводки использует для блока?  У меня юбиляр в детстве была той еще хулиганкой, с этого и начала, продолжила фразой, что рыбак рыбака видит издалека, так и наша именинница точно знает кто из присутствующих является хулиганом. Далее она назвала 5 хулиганов они вышли и ... понеслось!!!


Огромное спасибо за отзывы!!!!! Очень приятно :Tender: 
Мой вариант манка и подводка предложены в блоке, но всё можно легко изменить и подогнать под любую компанию. Вариант,который Вы использовали отличный :Ok:

----------


## devir

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!! ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК ПРОШЁЛ НА "УРА!!!". Лена ВЫ гений!!!!!!

----------


## YLKE

Я провожу это блок с 6 июля как минимум один раз в неделю. Полюбился мне так, что словами даже не выразить. Всегда на УРА! Это 100 % хит моей программы  :Yes4:   Могу торт не разрезать, очаг не зажечь, но хулиганов всегда и везде. Использую вариант Лены, без изменений, в оригинале. Каждую свадьбу вспоминаю автора добрым словом. Лена спасибо за шедевр, здоровья, успеха, радости тебе. :Smile3:

----------


## Оля 77777

Не могу не высказать свои слова восхищения и благодарности Лене за этот, потрясающе интересный,  игровой блок. Первый раз проводить - это всегда, повышенный адреналин в крови. Но эмоции, отдача, кураж, смех - окупили всё!
Леночка, от имен хулиганов - тебе респект и уважуха!

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

Лена, спасибо! 

Твой хулиганский СУПЕР!-блок прошел лучше, чем на отлично!!! Нравится всем, без исключения и играть его легко и приятно.

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

Фото я выставила на "Одноклассниках", думала, ссылка сработает... Если у тебя есть аккаунт в "Одноклассниках", то они вот в этом фотоальбоме . Я свой сайт реконструирую и там пока картинок нет, потом поставлю на сайт в галерею

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

> К сожалению в одноклассниках  я не сижу.


Леночка, мне задерживают реставрацию сайта и НГ отнимает время, фотки будут только в 2013, несколько фотографий я вставила в видео-ролик моего "Конца света" вот здесь:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4536179

Сам блок, я конечно, на видео не снимала :)  Он просто гениальный

----------


## Уралочка

Танюш, спасибо. Очень приятно слышать. что мои работы нравятся...а особенно видеть!!! Классный ролик :Ok:  Народ очень доволен, а это-главное!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Юлия Протасова

Лена здравствуйте! Наконец то я здесь и могу поблагодарить вас за ваших хулиганов. Спасибо огромное прекрасный игровой блок, и самое главное все без оговорчно выходят и участвуют. Спасибо вам за работу!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Я тоже присоединяюсь к словам предыдущих ораторов!))))) У меня этот блок лежал, ждал своего часа пол года....Пока кепки появились, пока подходящая компашка....И вот, настал час Х.... Мандражировала очень... Всегда сложно вводить что-то новое, надо и в тексте не плавать, и уметь с ситуацией работать... Но... зря переживала... Музыка подобрана отлично, все характеры и хулиганов и их спутниц яркие и позитивные.. их невозможно сыграть плохо... Парни зажигали по полной!! Этот блок можно вставить в любую программу, и на юбилей и на корпоратив, и даже на 60 летних запросто пойдет... Они тоже не прочь похулиганить! ТАк что, Лена, респект тебе и уважуха!

----------


## Natir

Лена, только вчера наткнулась на твой блок. Сегодня перечислила деньги по карте с/б. Жду твоих сообщений что делать дальше, чтобы быстрее получить материал. Очень-очень жду сообшений! :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

Наталья, смотри личку. Хулиганы ждут тебя там :Grin:

----------


## Львовна

ещё немного "ХУЛИГАНЬЯ" от Уралочки на свадьбе))) Вот же ж хит!!! Хулиганы жгут в любой компании!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo:  Леночке СПАСИБО!!!!!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2670014m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2649534m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2650558m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2643390m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Северяночка

Леночка, твои Хулиганы идут на УРААААААААААА!!! в любой компании. Даже когда я сомневаюсь....я провожу и не ошибаюсь - всё в точку! Играют все! 
[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/719cd9941e092b754187be5c4b42a07cd9764f141702502.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/abc85a72a419c63ba657a67f7c3fb323d9764f141702502.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/23c4a41165241b48539492d62cfe15ffd9764f141702502.jpg[/IMG]
Это самые бесподобные были))) 
[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/db2ff3caf0210d987e7c0ca6197c82c2d9764f141702503.jpg[/IMG]
Возраст не имеет значения!
[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/bc7da15f0c255d72920761e598067b3cd9764f141702503.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f12.********info/org/ae50f441cd9469824f98bd832a3a243cd9764f141702503.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Юлечка, ну порадовала!!!! :Yahoo:  Спасибо тебе огромное за фото отчёт!!!!!!! 
Приятно слышать от Вас, что мой материал идёт на пользу и с каждым разом несёт всё больше позитива. С уважением, Елена. :Tender:

----------


## натела

Классные фотки, видно от души повеселились!

----------


## astashkina

Хочу, хочу!! Прям, очень хочу!!!!!

----------


## Анастасия-фейерверк

Елена, спасибо за материал, за идеи. Мне очень понравились "ХУЛИГАНЫ". С вашего позволения переделаю чуток, и в массы -"хулиганить" с народом!))))

----------


## Рыжикова

Елена! Приветствую! Не могу написать в личку или не вижу ее, возможно потому, что только зарегистрировалась. Перечислила на карту за "Хулиганские страсти", очень хочется попробовать! Из нашей тундры может долго идти платеж, могут зачислить часам к 11ти вечера и город не укажут. Была в детстве в вашем городе, где есть озеро с фантастическим названием Зюраткуль!

----------


## Уралочка

Да,Зюраткуль - просто прелесть. Ждите ссылочку в личке. С уважением, Елена.

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

Спасибочки, Лена за ваших хулиганчиков. Благодаря вашей идее- у меня фонтанирует!!! С вашего позволения, я тоже коррективы внесла: треки  некоторые сделала свои. Но сама задумка отличная  - просто супер блок такой получается! Вот тоже 29 марта проведу - с удовольствием поделюсь впечатлением! :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## mel00elena

> "ХУЛИГАНСКИЕ СТРАСТИ."


Я тоже приобрела Хулиганов, но к сожалению пока не могу поделиться впечатлением от проведения этого момента, тк отложила, в не очень долгий ящик, проведение праздников. Дочурочка еще совсем маленькая, да и на грудном вскармливании мы. На долго не отпускает. А в целом, ни сколько не сомневаюсь, что Хулиганы от Елены пойдут просто на Ура. Вот думаю применить их уже на выпускных. Спасибо, Елена, еще миллион раз

----------


## Уралочка

Да...хулиганов можно использовать и на выпускном вечере,переделав подводку.....
не мало в личку поступало вопросов и ответ на них здесь- http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4616325
там же и новые СКИДКИ :Yes4:  Всем творческих успехов!!! С уважением, Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Lusi75

Доброе время суток хозяюшке Леночке и всем коллегам!!! Леночка благодарю тебя и благодарю бога за то что, он дает тебе силы и талант придумывать такие классные игрульки и анимашки, "Хулиганов" успела провести два раза , в полном восторге, в экстазе творческом , СУПЕРРРРРРРРРРРР!!!!!! Тыщу пятьсот раз тебе спасибо !!!!  В первый раз правда не знаю, что меня понесло и вместо заключения скомандовала медляк парам, но потом мой звукарь нашелся и завершение отколбасили как надо!!!! Ты умница, красавица и комсомолка  настоящий творческий человечек!!! Мерси Леночек еще разочек!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Спасибо за отзыв!!!!! Уверена,что "Хулиганы" ещё не раз Вас выручат и будут популярны :Grin:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Ленусь! Вот получила фотографии со свадьбы с твоим блоком "Хулиганы". Я их немного принарядила!
Спасибо тебе, дорогая !!! народ отрывался не по-детски!!![img]http://*********net/6528622m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6522478m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6525550m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6526574m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6515310m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6516334m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6513262m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

Ух ты, Ух ты, Ух ты-КЛАСС!!!!!!! 
Леночка - ты умницаааа  :Yahoo: .......  Сколько эмоций у гостей! Я  получила настоящий заряд от твоих фото!!!
Спасибо за отчёт. Очень приятно!!! :Tender:

----------


## хельга56

*Уралочка*, Леночка, и еще вопрос..не нашла , сколько по времени рассчитаны "Хулиганские страсти?"

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, Леночка, и еще вопрос..не нашла , сколько по времени рассчитаны "Хулиганские страсти?"


Примерно 15 - 20 минут :Yes4:

----------


## анечк@

Леночка!Хулиганы это БОМБА!!!!СУПЕРРРРР!СПАСИБААА!У меня была сложная компания с мужской стороны одни нехотяи.Так вот стоило провести хулиганов как они оживились и веселились от души.Фото как обещала выставлю чуть позже в отпуск укатила не успела.А вот если есть люди сомневающиеся брать или нет этот блок то не думайте ПОКУПАЙТЕ!!!И нее только Хулиганов а вообще всеееее!НЕ ПОЖАЛЕЕТЕ!!!!!

----------


## Анастасия-фейерверк

Лена благодарю тебя за хулиганов. Купила давно, но держала наготове, и вот летом изменила подводку (манок) и провела уже на нескольких свадьбах. Это просто "Улетное видео" получилось, я так не смеялась уже давно, молодежь была очень артистичная, все прошло супер!!!!! СПАСИБО !!!!!1

----------


## Уралочка

Спасибо огромное за отзывы Ваши. :Tender:  
СКОРО БУДЕТ ВИДЕО  с выпускного. Дети ТАК изображали классно хулиганов, что было просто бесподобно!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenanz

Леночка, "Хулиганы" - это СУПЕР!!! У меня и так хулиганистая компания была...вобщем порвали зал, это было нечто! Не хватает слов передать драйв и эмоции! А вот анимашку сделала под ремикс Сукачева, получилось классно! Спасибо тебе за помощь и твои изюминки!!! :Thank You2:

----------


## Ritulya993

Елена, огромное спасибо за Хулиганов!!! Идут на Ура в любой компании, на свадьбе, юбилее, корпоративе! Впрочем как и другие ваши блоки. Легко и просто комбинируются, сокращаются, перемещаются, в общем супер мобильные. Самое громкое пасибо! Вдохновения и новых шедевров!!!

----------


## baranessa

Я тоже хочу поделиться  эффектом от "Хулиганов")))). Я конечно новичок, но... оценить такую вещь может даже по моему 
самый, самый начинающий, потому что это стопроцентный успех. Приобрела месяц назад, опробовала уже 4 раза,
тьфу, тьфу, ни одного сбоя. Последний раз, только благодаря блоку Лены смогла раскачать ТАААААААКУЮ жуткую публику!!!
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки,спасибо за отзывы. Хулиганы - рУлят :Grin:  УРА! :Yahoo:

----------


## Мира Чефранова

Огромное, преогромное спасибо за хулиганов: актуально и на юбилее и на выпускном и на свадьбе))) и на корпоративе!!! 
это просто супер игра!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Огромное, преогромное спасибо за хулиганов: актуально и на юбилее и на выпускном и на свадьбе))) и на корпоративе!!! 
> это просто супер игра!!!


Да Да дааааа..... это верно! Мира, спасибо за отзыв. Хулиганы ВЕЗДЕ прекрасны!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## цокотуха

купила хулиганов и не отчиталась!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! уже на трех свадьбах провела.... это реально очень здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! одни только нарезки-уже с них просто взрыв смеха... есть гости кто не знает даже что делать, но серенада ммммм..я с диджеем смеемся каждый раз.. и на свадьбе очердной он уже просит меня проведи этих хулиганов..спасибо!!!

----------


## GammiLugansk

Хочу от чистого сердца поблагодарить Елену за Хулиганов. Этот замечательный блок просто выручил меня  при работе с повторной компанией. Праздник удался и за это большое спасибо Лене!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/images/smilies/1/smile3.gif

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки,милые, спасибо за Ваши отзывы :Tender: . Не сомневалась,что хулиганы пройдут на ура..... 
Удачи в дальнейшей работе. с уважением,Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Алексей41

Блок "Хулиганы" - это супер. Проводил несколько раз, всегда на ура! Спасибо Лена!

----------


## Уралочка

Дорогие мои покупатели. В личку часто поступают вопросы - можно ли использовать хулиганов на гангстерской свадьбе)))
Уверяю - ещё КАК можно!!! изменив лишь *слово* хулиганы на гангстеры. 
Этот блок станет просто ХИТОМ Вашей программы. :Yes4:  с уважением.,Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Annon

Леночка, очень наслышан о твоих блестящих блоках... мечтаю вживую увидеть... хоть и не ведущий!!
И вообще - огромное тебе спасибо за твои работы, за фантазию, за помощь людям и коллегам!!
Любой музыкант посчитал бы за большую честь работать с такой ведущей!!!
Ты - умничка!!! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Koshechka 07:

----------


## Паламарчук

Елена, СПАСИБО за "Хулиганские страсти"! Это фейерверк эмоций! Гости лежали от смеха! А каждый "хулиган" в конце праздника лично подошел, пожал мне руку и поблагодарил. А я то знаю, что все это благодаря Вам! Спасибо, Елена Вам!  :Tender:

----------


## анечк@

Леночка, всегда очень сложно фотки догнать, провела юбилей у своих вот от хулиганов тебе привет!!!!

[img]http://*********net/6506094m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6511214m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6503022m.jpg[/img] 

[img]http://*********net/6498926m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6509166m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6492782m.jpg[/img] 

[img]http://*********net/6501998m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6488686m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6494830m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Инночка

Коллеги, всем здравствуйте! Скажите мне лидирующую позицию в этом блоке занимает ведущая? Текста много надо учить?

----------


## Уралочка

> Коллеги, всем здравствуйте! Скажите мне лидирующую позицию в этом блоке занимает ведущая? Текста много надо учить?


Инночка, учить ничего не надо..... главное - смысл понять... и всё в порядке. 
Ну...можно парочку строк, которые относятся к девушкам -  прочитать - именно прочитать.... :Grin:

----------


## Татьянка

:Yahoo:  Леночка!!! Кричу, воплю, вообщем разрываюсь в громком крике благодарности, что жизнь меня свела с тобой! Спасибо огромное за этот блок. "Хулиганы" пошли на ура. Попробовала на свадьбе, провела на юбилее( правда честно признаюсь не много изменила начало( но об этом я тебе лично расскажу :Blush2: ). Блок можно проводить в любой компании, опять же в чем лично я убедилась. Но самый жирный плюс- отсутствие реквизита как такового. Второй плюс- не надо привязываться к тексту, можно запросто импровизировать. Третий- в процессе игры задействованы все- и участники и сопереживающие. Как гости поддерживали пары... это надо было видеть. А имена участников, которыми их "наградил" жених, теперь наверное прикрепятся к ним по жизни. :Grin:  
Спасибо тебе, за офигенный блок. Лишний раз убедилась- "Всё гениальное- ПРОСТО!!!". 

[img]http://*********net/6537825m.jpg[/img]

И еще одна
[img]http://*********net/6542945m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Annon

> Леночка!!! Кричу, воплю, вообщем разрываюсь в громком крике благодарности, что жизнь меня свела с тобой!


Танюшка, я безоговорочно присоединяюсь!!!))))))))))

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, всегда очень сложно фотки догнать, провела юбилей у своих вот от хулиганов тебе привет!!!!


Анечка, спасибо!!!! фото яркие - отличные!!!! УРААА!!!!! Уверена - было здОрово!!!!! :Yahoo: 




> Леночка!!! Кричу, воплю, вообщем разрываюсь в громком крике благодарности, что жизнь меня свела с тобой! 
> Лишний раз убедилась- "Всё гениальное- ПРОСТО!!!".


Танюшка - а я то как рада, что знакома с тобой!!!!! Ржу - ну ты сама как хулиганка :Taunt:  Фото прикольные,особенно с сигаретой :Taunt: 
просто счастлива, что берёте в работу мои игровушки. Спасибо за отчётики!!!! :Tender: 




> Танюшка, я безоговорочно присоединяюсь!!!))))))))))


 :Blush2: ой... Александр, я тоже очень рада нашему знакомству :Yes4:

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Ура!!! Получила универсальный и уникальный блок "Хулиганские страсти". Мне очень всё понравилось. 
Лена, вы просто кладезь креативных идей! Образы, в которых дефилируют девушки, очень многогранны! 
У вас шикарный полёт фантазии!
Теперь и у меня будут любимыми блоки "Богатыри" и "Хулиганские страсти"!

----------


## Уралочка

Танюша, даже не сомневалась, что хулиганы тебе понравятся. :Grin:  
Они идеально подходят к любому мероприятию.
Спасибо за добрые слова. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Хулиганы-реально замечательный блок. В любой компании, где их проводила-это радостный смех и море удовольствий. Спасибо большое, Леночка. А это мои хулиганчики с Украины, город Николаев....  
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4002652m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4043614m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4014942m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4024158m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Наташа, ты меня рассмешила сегодня своим видео в личке :Taunt:  
Удивило ,что в конкурсе даже бабули ТАК отрываются.... до сих пор улыбка у меня с лица не сходит. :Grin: 
Спасибо огромное за отзыв!!!!! С ув. Елена.

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Да, действительно хулиганы настолько универсальны, что любому возрасту дадут оторваться. Знай Леночка, что в Николаеве живёт баба Валя 82 года, которая офигела от этого конкурса, который по её словам омолодил бабулю на несколько лет.....

Это видео бабуля назвала: "АЙ, ВАЛЮХА ПОШАЛИЛА"




Хулиган Серёга и его Валюха

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4010865m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4062064m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4061040m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

> омолодил бабулю на несколько лет.....


 Наташ,спасибо за видео... а вывод напрашивается такой : блок для людей разного возраста (а почему бы нет?!)..... :Yes4: 
КЛЁВО!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## gha

Дорогие форумчане, я = начинающий ведущий. Хулиганы для меня-это просто находка. Чувствую себя профи. Ни разу не остались люди равнодушны к этому развлечению Не было недовольных. Отрываются по полной! Музыка подобрана просто замечательно! Можно переделывать под любой сюжет. Вот на Новый год у меня была пиратская вечеринка. Так я придумала, что мы попали на остров сирен, и как-то само собой хулиганы превратились в пиратов, а сирены их соблазняли. Очень хорошо всё получилось. Очень довольна, что нашла такого мастера, как Елена. СПАСИБО!!!

К сожалению, не получается выставить фотографии.

----------


## Уралочка

> хулиганы превратились в пиратов, а сирены их соблазняли. Очень хорошо всё получилось. СПАСИБО!!!


А вот это здОрово!!!!!! Леночка, рада за тебя. И очень рада,что мои хулиганы тебе понравились. А вот фотографии - хотелось бы увидеть. 
попробуй залить сюда  http://*********net/   потом копируешь ссылочку и вставляешь в картиночку, которая находится слева от плёночки 
(смотри выше....  где шрифт, размер...)и... ок нажимаешь :Grin:

----------


## gha

> А вот это здОрово!!!!!! Леночка, рада за тебя. И очень рада,что мои хулиганы тебе понравились. А вот фотографии - хотелось бы увидеть.


Конечно, баба Валя вне конкуренции! Но всё-таки что-то есть и у меня. Это самый артистичный восточный пират.Василий Алибабаевич, как он себя назвал.Я не волшебник, я только учусь, но надеюсь, что благодаря Елене научусь делать настоящие чудеса!!!

[img]http://*********net/6532705m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6529633m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/6530657m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6535777m.jpg[/img]

----------


## gha

Спасибо, Елена, что научила выставлять фотографии, теперь бы научиться делать их маленькими.

----------


## Уралочка

> Спасибо, Елена, что научила выставлять фотографии, теперь бы научиться делать их маленькими.


Ну вот - другое дело! :Grin:  Леночка,спасибо за фотографии. вижу знакомые моменты :Taunt:  Класс!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## baranessa

Я приобрела у Лены этот блок где то пол года назад. Могу уверить всех сомневающихся, что  ни одно мероприятие не обошлось без него. Я уже писала об этом, но не было фото)). Теперь у меня их много, я ими горжусь и буду пробовать выкладывать.

[IMG]http://*********net/4305445m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/4277796m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4275748m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Ирина, вот это подарочек .... ещё фото!!! Спасибо огромное!!! Обещаю - скоро будет просто абалденный игровой блок,который всех Вас порадует. :Ok:

----------


## Kley

> Обещаю - скоро будет просто абалденный игровой блок,который всех Вас порадует.


Ленаааааа!!!Ждём с нетерпением!!!! Потому что хулиганов я уже закатала!!!! Обожаю этот блок!!!

----------


## Люси1968

Елена,здравствуйте,хочу у вас купить хулиганский.Деньги отправляю

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена,здравствуйте,хочу у вас купить хулиганский.Деньги отправляю


Отправила ссылку в личку - качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Елена! Я с огромной кучей спасибок за Хулиганов! Как вообще я раньше жила без них? Это нереально круто, мне безумно нравится! А как обожают этот блок гости!Ни одно мое мероприятие теперь без них не обходится! Спасибо-спасибо-спасибо!

----------


## Lusi75

Леночка тыщу пятьсот раз тебе низкий поклон за хулиганов, вот фоточки[IMG]http://*********org/5405808m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/5393520m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мальвина13

Леночка,благодарю за "Хулиганов",классно прошёл конкурс,хотя компания была не молодёжная,но в роли вживались все с удовольствием.Все получили море позитива. :Girl Blum2:  :Yahoo:  :Victory:

----------


## ира10

Леночка, ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за хулиганов!!!!!!!! ЭТО БЫЛО НЕЧТО!!!!!! Жених был очень скромный и аккуратный,но на хулиганах как проснулся и даже заправил свои идеальные брюки в носки!!!! Танцевали так, что народ катался, а последний танец я им на проигреше я им надувные гитары выдала так они ЗАЖИГАЛИ!!!! Девочки ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО рекомендую. Попросили фото, если привезут и если получились обязательно выставлю!!!! СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

"Хулиганские страсти" - это просто бомбовский блок. И на свадьбах, и на юбилеях, и на корпоративах - это просто незаменимый материал. Если хотите завести народ, это как раз тот материал, который обеспечит вам успех. Гости так входят в кураж, даже скромники вживаются в роль... Очень удачно подобрана музыка. А главное, не надо покупать огромное количество реквизита. Фуражек достаточно. Они делают своё дело. А однажды вообще проводила без фуражек. И тоже прошло на "ура"!
Я теперь катаю этот блок на всех праздниках. И везде этот блок имеет огромный успех...
Вдохновения тебе, Леночка!

----------


## Елена Астрахань

Мне тоже понравилось.... Музыку можно на разные мероприятия менять.... Завтра попробую на выпускном 11 класс... КВНщики....И главное можно и без реквизита!!!! Спасибо!!! И удачи в работе!!!!

----------


## irina51

Наконец-то и у меня дошли руки и ноги написать отзыв! Леночка, огромное спасибо за эту супер-мега крутую вещь! Это просто бомба!!!!! Стараюсь провести на любом мероприятии! Приобрела "Хулиганов" ещё в декабре и сразу включила их в программу! У нас как раз планировалась свадьба в стиле мафия. Мы и решили на этой компании и обкатать хулиганчиков! Тем более гости попались просто замечательные! Что там было! Я, простите, ржала вместе с гостями! Нет, мы не смеялись, мы именно ржали! Мой ди-джей плакал от смеха! Вы не представляете, как мужчинам нравится перевоплощаться в хулиганов! Я, когда говорю, кем они будут, несколько минут среди них стоит такой гомон из разрадя: "Сиги дай!", "Стопэ!", "Семки есть!" и т.п. Не сомневайтесь и приобретайте этот потрясный блок у Лены! Это сплошное удовольствие как для гостей, так и для ведущих! Всем рекомендую!

----------


## Александра-Сашенька

Леночка ответьте в личке плиз!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Настя_81

У меня уже есть любимые блоки от Леночки, хулиганов купила давно, да все руки не доходили кепки купить, купила, сделала и....очень пожалела, что столько времени потеряла, они просто мега позитивные!  :Yahoo: мужчины раскрывают всю свою хулиганскую (в хорошем смысле этого слова) натуру :Ok:  Лена, спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

*"ХУЛИГАНЫ".*

----------


## боевая

Леночка, я тоже очень долго собиралась написать отзыв. Я к сожалению хулиганчиков откатала, население маленькое, гости часто повторяются. НО, я ни на минуту не пожалела о твоих хулиганах. Классный блок, универсальный. убойный!!! А ещё я хулиганам добавила мордомаски, а хулиганкам -очочки. Получилось СУПЕР!!!  Коллеги, приобретайте, не пожалеете! Лена - огромное спасибо, дальнейших чудесных творений!!!

----------


## Лена Конь

Леночка, прекрасный, мобильный и легкий, для проведения и участия, блок!! Сбилась со счету сколько раз я меняла музыку под тему или стиль праздника, оставляя суть и формат! Крутая и очень долгожительная задумка!! Умница! Спасибочки огромнющее)))
(это мой первый отзыв. потому, искренне надеюсь ,что фоточки загрузятся, а как нюансы сайта освою, в личку брошу видевы;) )

[img]http://*********net/6519393.jpg[/img]  

[img]http://*********net/6526561.jpg[/img] 

[img]http://*********net/6516321.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6513249.jpg[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, прекрасный, мобильный и легкий, для проведения и участия, блок!! Сбилась со счету сколько раз я меняла музыку под тему или стиль праздника , оставляя суть и формат! Крутая и очень долгожительная задумка!! Умница! Спасибочки огромнющее)))
> (это мой первый отзыв. потому , искренне надеюсь ,что фоточки загрузятся, а как нюансы сайта освою, в личку брошу видевы;) )


Елена - просто БОМБА фото!!!!!!!!! (помогла тебе выставить фото :Blush2:  что бы видели все этот драйв)
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ЗА ОТЧЁТ!!!! УМНИЦА!!!! Видео можно по скайпу кинуть и я сделаю ролик - будет просто класс!!!
Рада,что мои игровушки приносят радость и позитив!!!!!!!!!!!!! с ув. Елена.

----------


## videman

> Елена - просто БОМБА фото!!!!!!!!! (помогла тебе выставить фото что бы видели все этот драйв)
> СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ЗА ОТЧЁТ!!!! УМНИЦА!!!! Видео можно по скайпу кинуть и я сделаю ролик - будет просто класс!!!
> Рада,что мои игровушки приносят радость и позитив!!!!!!!!!!!!! с ув. Елена.


Леночка,здравствуйте, очень хотелось бы получить ваших хулиганов, прямо сейчас готова оплатить.

----------


## Леночка Фролова

Елена, здравствуйте! Я еще ни разу не приобретала ваш материал, но хочется скорее исправиться. А свой выбор я остановила на "хулиганах". Скажите, деньги переводить на карту, которая указана на первой странице?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте! Я еще ни разу не приобретала ваш материал, но хочется скорее исправиться. А свой выбор я остановила на "хулиганах". Скажите, деньги переводить на карту, которая указана на первой странице?


Да, конечно. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Леночка Фролова

Елена, я все перечислила, последние цифры карты 1600.

----------


## Magexpo

Добрый день, Елена! 
Скажите, пожалуйста, еще актуальны номер карты и предложение продать Хулиганов? если можно, ответьте в личку, так как я пока на сайте путаюсь...Нужно к 14.02

С уважением, Елена

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Добрый день, Леночка! Покупала у Вас блок "Впадаем в Детство" - суперр!!! На любом празднике производит фурор!!! катаю его уже год, и сама удивляюсь, какие люди изобретательные)))
Просмотрела отзывы о Хулиганах и сразу загорелась,,,,, хочу и ВСЕ! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
Сегодня переведу денежку и сразу отпишусь. Ойй побыстрее ))))

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день, Леночка! Покупала у Вас блок "Впадаем в Детство" - суперр!!! На любом празднике производит фурор!!! катаю его уже год, и сама удивляюсь, какие люди изобретательные)))
> Просмотрела отзывы о Хулиганах и сразу загорелась,,,,, хочу и ВСЕ!
> Сегодня переведу денежку и сразу отпишусь. Ойй побыстрее ))))


Как перечислите денежки - отпишитесь и ссылочки будут Ваши. с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Леночка, Урааааааа  :Yahoo: Я наконец-то смогла сделать перевод(проблема с покупкой рублей)
перевод через БЛИЗКО контрольный номер 69939506))))))

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, Урааааааа Я наконец-то смогла сделать перевод(проблема с покупкой рублей)
> перевод через БЛИЗКО контрольный номер 69939506))))))


Ссылочки в личку улетели :Yes4:

----------


## irina_pus

Добрый день, Леночка! перевела деньги за "хулиганов". письмо выслала вам на почту.

----------


## Пермячка

> Добрый день, Леночка! перевела деньги за "хулиганов". письмо выслала вам на почту.


Здравствуйте Елена! Спешу Вам сказать огромное спасибо за "хулиганов". Провела этот блок уже на многих юбилеях и свадьбах и всегда он вызывает такой взрыв эмоций... Уж очень наш народ , как выяснилось любит "похулиганить".  :Ok:

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте Елена! Спешу Вам сказать огромное спасибо за "хулиганов". Провела этот блок уже на многих юбилеях и свадьбах и всегда он вызывает такой взрыв эмоций... Уж очень наш народ , как выяснилось любит "похулиганить".


Никогда не сомневаюсь в успехе этого игрового блока :Grin: .Огромное спасибо за отзыв. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Ирина06121979

Елена, добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, по поводу хулиганов - этот блок не похож на Ваш блок "Богатыри"? Возможно ли их применять на одном мероприятии отдельно друг от друга?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, по поводу хулиганов - этот блок не похож на Ваш блок "Богатыри"? Возможно ли их применять на одном мероприятии отдельно друг от друга?


Здравствуйте. 
Эти блоки разные. Всё зависит от того, сколько времени Вы будете работать. Подряд друг за другом конечно не стОит -  точно. с ув. Елена.

----------


## nfnbfyf

Леночка!!! Спасибо вам за блок "Хулиганские страсти"! На юбилее провела  на "Ура!" Кстати, "Богатыри" тоже проводила, но с интервалом в часа 3! Всё здорово!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Олесия

Брала этот блок на 1 свадьбу в тематике и ведь полюбился так что второй сезон я с ним! Ведь в одном блоке сочетается все и песни и танец и любимая дефилешечка . Кстати сделала на девочек легкие элементики к образам и пока я объявляю образ моя помощница успевает "прикинуть" девушку, что вызывает восторг у гостей. Ну а завершающий танец это конечно сильно!!!

----------


## maxona12

Здравствуйте. денежки перечислила. 1400 с карты 0294.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Петрова

*Уралочка*, Хочу купить Хулиганов, деньги переведу, а гуда вы присылаете материал. Извините за вопрос, но я первый раз на сайте.

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, Хочу купить Хулиганов, деньги переведу, а гуда вы присылаете материал. Извините за вопрос, но я первый раз на сайте.


Ответила в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Жанна_70

Уралочка! В прошлую субботу на юбилее  запустила первый раз "Хулиганов"! Это было что-то! На хохот выскочил весь персонал ресторана, сама хохотала больше всех! Юбиляр - мужчина 50 лет, гости того же возраста, отрывались лучше молодых,так вжились в роль, что не могла кепки отобрать в конце вечера. Спасибо огромное! Жду не дождусь 8 марта, заказ уже есть, так уже хочется опробовать "Как сдаются женщины"! Вы талантище!!!

----------

Уралочка (06.02.2016)

----------


## Ирина06121979

Елена, добрый день! Хочу поблагодарить Вас за такой шикарный игровой блок!!! Без него у меня не проходит ни один праздник, и он является не просто игровым блоком, а украшением моей программы, потому что точно знаю, что на любой публике, любого возраста и склада характера блок будет просто бомбой (также, как и еще одно Ваше творение, мой самый любимый блок "Бабушки, зажигай")! Фото с последнего праздника прилагаю, они хоть и любительские, не профессиональные, но эмоции налицо, зажигала даже бабушка 88 лет в образе Мадам Брошкиной)![IMG]http://*********ru/8560421.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/8541989.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/8522533.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Kley (12.02.2016), Уралочка (06.02.2016)

----------


## фестивалька

Елена ,здравствуйте.я к вам с огромной благодарностью за игровой блок"Хулиганские страсти".На то ,чтобы прочесть его после покупки и провести у меня оставалось несколько часов всего.Поэтому проводила по бумажке...И сразу же такая отдача от гостей,с таким удовольствием они участвовали,так легко мне самой было этот блок проводить.Через неделю проводила его уже со своими комментариями с большой радостью,что у меня сейчас в копилке такое чудо ,которое подходит на все праздники и для всех возврастов.Просто фейерия какая то и для гостей и для ведущей.Буду проводить его всегда!!! Леночка вам творческих успехов и благополучия во всех ваших начинаниях,еще раз СПАСИБО.с ув.Валентина

----------

Уралочка (01.12.2016)

----------


## Инна77

*Уралочка*, Елена , про ваших хулиганов такие шикарные отзывы , хочу приобрести... если деньги отправлю сегодня .сможете завтра скинуть ...просто юбилей в субботу хочется что-то новенького...по второму кругу у одних и тех же веду...

----------

Уралочка (06.05.2017)

----------


## Зосик

Елена, добрый день! Хочу приобрести блок, но вот вопрос: фрагменты из песен, которые использованы в блоке, актуальны и по сей день? А то бывает, купишь, а там муз файлы уже на слух не очень актуальные. Особенно у молодежи. Если что, извините, не хотела обидеть, но не хочется потом музыку подбирать. Это очень много времени занимает. Спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, добрый день! Хочу приобрести блок, но вот вопрос: фрагменты из песен, которые использованы в блоке, актуальны и по сей день? А то бывает, купишь, а там муз файлы уже на слух не очень актуальные. Особенно у молодежи. Если что, извините, не хотела обидеть, но не хочется потом музыку подбирать. Это очень много времени занимает. Спасибо.


Здравствуйте. Конечно музыка не меняется каждую неделю,да и не вижу смысла... 
Я всегда думала что идея игры важнее.... ведь музыку всегда можно подогнать под себя. 
С ув.Елена.

----------


## Tatiana___

*Уралочка*,

----------

